# Single Event Trigger Using A Parallax PIR Sensor



## porsche986 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am trying to find a simple controller that will turn the output from a Parallax PIR Sensor to an on/off or 12v signal. I'm sure that I can do it with a Prop-1 but that seems like overkill and over complicated. I tried floodlight sensors last year (my first prop build) and they were awful. They either didn't trigger at the right time, or reset/retriggered improperly. I want to create my own using the Parallax sensor so I can make it more of a "tripwire" type trigger. I have some basic circuit building skills if anyone has a simple schematic, that's an option.

If you want to see my props from last year (TCT w/ air cannon & Rocking Pirate Skeleton) go to http://www.raw-footage.com/H06/H06-v.html It includes some of the construction details.

TIA for any help that you can provide.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I think the easiest thing for you is going to be the prop-1. You can even use potentiometers to control the timing of your props in real time so that you don't have to change the program every time you want a slight change in something. I just bought another 10 to do just that. Prop-1, 3 pots, and a motion sensor and you have an effective 3 stage timer, for only about $40.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

porsche986 said:


> I am trying to find a simple controller that will turn the output from a Parallax PIR Sensor to an on/off or 12v signal. I'm sure that I can do it with a Prop-1 but that seems like overkill and over complicated. I tried floodlight sensors last year (my first prop build) and they were awful. They either didn't trigger at the right time, or reset/retriggered improperly. I want to create my own using the Parallax sensor so I can make it more of a "tripwire" type trigger. I have some basic circuit building skills if anyone has a simple schematic, that's an option.
> 
> If you want to see my props from last year (TCT w/ air cannon & Rocking Pirate Skeleton) go to http://www.raw-footage.com/H06/H06-v.html It includes some of the construction details.
> 
> TIA for any help that you can provide.


You could also use a transistor and a relay as a simple switch. Here's a link to a circuit.


----------

